# Will a dealer honor the 5/60K warranty if the customer manages his own oil changes?



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

The problem is, my dealer is like 2 hours away, so I'd like to take care of the 10K and subsequent oil service myself.

I noticed a Castrol professional flyer in with my paperwork, so I'm assuming the 504/506 spec is acceptable?

How about oil filters, what is considered proper spec to stay in the good graces of VW's warranty?


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't think they would have any grounds to deny your warranty. Just use the approved spec. I order this kit: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/genuine-oil-service-kit/04e115561hkt2/

Oh, and keep the receipt for proof.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I don't think they would have any grounds to deny your warranty. Just use the approved spec. I order this kit: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/genuine-oil-service-kit/04e115561hkt2/
> 
> Oh, and keep the receipt for proof.


Thanks, yeah got to keep all the records in place.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I was under the impression you had the 1.4TSI. Just make sure if you click the link, you should make sure you have your specific VW model selected, so you get the right Oil change kit.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

US laws say you do not have to go to the dealership to get the maintenance done. 

As a Shop Foreman for over 20+ years, I can only advise you to follow the book. I would get an OEM oil filter [no Fram junk] or better yet, find someone on line that will sell you the factory filter. Use the proper spec oil. This does not mean to follow the old school SAE specs, but VW specs. Look in the owners manual and see what they are for your vehicle. Save your receipts! It would not hurt to take a picture because if you buy a case of oil filters, it does not help you when you installed the filter. Follow the maintenance schedule, better to be too early than too late.

If we had a feeling that the oil changes were not done, the oil was always analyzed and filter always inspected. If we had a feeling the engine was using Biodiesel, you were screwed. Warrantied denied!

That is the only advice I can give. I've seen many claims denied because the client could not show prove of oil services [the condition of the oil only proved the services were not done, a lot of sludge]. The official answer was always 'We are waiting for your receipts before we can continue with the repairs'. That way, it was not the dealer or the manufacturer saying 'it's not covered'.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

If you need engine work, MAJOR engine work, you will need to prove you have
done the oil changes, be it receipts for the oil and filters, or from another shop.
The dealer will want to see the records if you come in with a blown motor....

We're talking anything that could have been caused due to lack of lubrication. 
They will try and deny a claim due to the fact they have no records of the oil
maintenance being done. IT is VERY hard to prove you did the correct OCIs when
going in for a new crank, cam, bearings... It has been done before... There
should be no issues at all with the motor within the warranty period. The way 
engines are built now, you can leave the same oil in for 30,000 and it won't effect
the motor as bad as it would before. Synthetic will last 25,000 anyway... I ran
my former charger 25,000+ miles between oil changes, all highway miles. Just
changed the filter and topped off... Is it a good idea, not really, and I would not tell 
anyone to do it, but I have... 

Things like timing chains or belts, no, that really has nothing to do with oil...

I have never, EVER had any warranty claims for engine or trans since the '80s, just 
other things like a door lock module, and other minor stuff under the bumper-to-bumper 
warranty. The only warranty claim I had to make was on an '84 Geo Tracker, the
lockup clutch went on the TC. Did again another 16,000 miles after it was fixed and
was out of warranty by then... So, I ran it over 60,000 without a lockup clutch, and back 
then you didn't even get a CEL/SES light for it. 

NEVER an engine warranty claim my entire car owning history. That's mostly because
I didn't buy domestic. Even that tracker had a Suzuki engine (of course), and the trans? 
Well, guess what? THAT was a GM TH180 trans, crap. I bet if it had a Suzuki trans, it would 
have never had issues.

All my other cars had foreign motors or transmissions in the domestic car, so it lasted. The
only reason the trans lasted in my Avenger was I put a medium duty cooler on it immediately'
it had a Mitsubishi motor...

Charger; Mercedes trans (NAG1) with a Dodge 3.5 HO motor, got lucky I guess.

Jeep Liberty, All dodge, but was bought used.

Anything I buy new, I want a Jap or German drive-train in it. I will never buy an ALL
domestic brand new car, ever. Used, I try and go 50/50...


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Butcher said:


> US laws say you do not have to go to the dealership to get the maintenance done.
> 
> As a Shop Foreman for over 20+ years, I can only advise you to follow the book. I would get an OEM oil filter [no Fram junk] or better yet, find someone on line that will sell you the factory filter. Use the proper spec oil. This does not mean to follow the old school SAE specs, but VW specs. Look in the owners manual and see what they are for your vehicle. Save your receipts! It would not hurt to take a picture because if you buy a case of oil filters, it does not help you when you installed the filter. Follow the maintenance schedule, better to be too early than too late.
> 
> ...


That's a good point because I do buy my filters online and usually buy several rather than hassle ordering and paying shipping on one filter at a time. I can video document is for what that's worth. I can find VW spec oil locally, so keeping a receipt there is not a problem. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 13, 2016)

Buy Mann/Mahle or equivalent filters - Amazon/ebay/rockauto. Those are OEM suppliers. 

M1 0w40 is the best bang for the buck VW502 oil. Mobil will run a $12/5qt rebate twice a year. Buy from walmart, submit rebate and pay ~$2/qt. Limit 2 rebates per household. (hint; use family/friends and stock up)

Makes for an oil change with OEM spec parts for less than $25. 

Keep receipts. Take pics if you want. They cannot deny a warranty issue based on DIY with proper items.


----------

